# How will you describe this girl?



## softwareseller03 (Aug 14, 2016)

In novemeber 2015 we met on our college project immediately we became good friends. I proposed her in an very casual manner she said "I love my ex alot, but I can only give you a chance if you can change my feelings.

We started dating, she was not only loving but also very supportive and caring as well. Soon we had sex and she said no one else can make her more happy and she is glad to be with me.
She said "I have no reason to get back to her ex". 

5 months later she started behaving strange and would ignore me, then she confessed she is again talking with her ex and isn't able to forget him. I was heart broken, but still I kept contact with her. As expected her ex left her again and she attempted suicide. 
We started talking again. 
She said "my feelings for you are out of control I can't live without you". Again in 4 months she left me for her ex.
I don't get it, one thing is for sure she is a very good girl but this ******* is playing with her. Even right now he again broked up with her as I can ready her WhatsApp status. 
I will surely not accept her any more. But how would you describe this girl? The guy abuses her and even have leaked her sex tape to his friends.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Seems as if she's got some real issues, as she readily gave you a standing excuse of why things might not eventually work out!

Having said that, I would think that it's time to move on! You deserve far, far better out of life! 

Trust me, that kind of behavior of hers is definitely not the norm!*


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Crazy?


----------



## ulyssesheart (Jan 7, 2017)

Sad isn't it?

Don't try to seal the woodwork on a windy day in a house with broken windows. Don't vacuum the floor when the dust storm outside is doing it's best to get in. 

Let this one go. Return when the storm ends and the dust "finally" settles.



> I proposed her in an very casual manner she said "I love my ex alot, but I can only give you a chance if you can change my feelings.


You were warned. But you let the Wayward Wind whistle through one ear and out the other.

Hold no grudge against this women. Relish the moments that you spent together. Spent together, holding each other tight and warm.

You had her delicious lips and form. You never had her heart. It always beat for her Ex-calibur. That cruel sharp blade that cut her to the bone. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=50882&thumb=1


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

Read your story. Then tell us how you would describe yourself.

You are just as disfunctional as she is. Fix yourself and you will have fixed your problem.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

She told you she wasn't over her ex and you had to prove you were better. Personally, I think that's when you should have run, fast.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

How long are you going to put up with her siht.She has shown you time after time that you are plan b and if her ex calls her she will be gone.Grow a pair and leave this yo yo to her beau.


----------

